# 52 weeks trick challenge!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I am part of another group where we are participating in a year long trick challenge. A new trick is assigned and we have 2 weeks to train the behaviors! I am trying to teach each trick using shaping methods. Figured I would put it out there and keep people updated if they wanted to try it out themselves 

Challenge #1; Play dead!

This is highlights of Carma's first session. She was raised with shaping behaviors, so she offered quite a few hilarious behaviors before settling on this one.






Feel free to join in!


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Wow good job Carma! You guys are such a great pair! 

It looks like a fun challenge!

Do you guys have a list of all the tricks you are doing for the 52 weeks? I think its a great idea!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

VTGirlT said:


> Wow good job Carma! You guys are such a great pair!
> 
> It looks like a fun challenge!
> 
> Do you guys have a list of all the tricks you are doing for the 52 weeks? I think its a great idea!


Thanks! It's not completed yet, but I can keep you guys updated. I know the next trick will be roll over, since it ties into the whole play dead thing. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice..in for updates


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

I want to participate! But Stella already knows this! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Also in for updates 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome! Are you giving her a cue to prompt the motion? I could not hear or see anything other than you looking at her. I know you would not typically pair the word until later but just checking. I have use clicker training in the past but it has been many years and going to try and add it in to our routine with Silas so going to start brushing up on it again.
Carma is such a beautiful GSD!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Awesome. I'd love updates as well.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Crocky said:


> Awesome! Are you giving her a cue to prompt the motion? I could not hear or see anything other than you looking at her. I know you would not typically pair the word until later but just checking. I have use clicker training in the past but it has been many years and going to try and add it in to our routine with Silas so going to start brushing up on it again.
> Carma is such a beautiful GSD!


Thanks! By shaping the exercise, I am not saying or cueing for any behaviors. I am just waiting for her to offer little tiny pieces of the trick and clicking to mark those behaviors. Then I start asking for more and more behaviors each time. So it started just laying down, then leaning on one hip, then turning her hed to the side and then leaning onto her side. Eventually I'd like to get her on her back with legs in the air, lol.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> Thanks! By shaping the exercise, I am not saying or cueing for any behaviors. I am just waiting for her to offer little tiny pieces of the trick and clicking to mark those behaviors. Then I start asking for more and more behaviors each time. So it started just laying down, then leaning on one hip, then turning her hed to the side and then leaning onto her side. Eventually I'd like to get her on her back with legs in the air, lol.


Gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Thanks! It's not completed yet, but I can keep you guys updated. I know the next trick will be roll over, since it ties into the whole play dead thing. I'll keep you posted


Fun to see and what a good idea. We should get a forum/thread started on this.
regarding "roll over", isn't that risky for stomach torsion? I only taught small dogs this.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Fun to see and what a good idea. We should get a forum/thread started on this.
> regarding "roll over", isn't that risky for stomach torsion? I only taught small dogs this.


I was hoping some people would chime in with their own video posts and keep up with the training challenges. The group that I am involved with is allotting 2 weeks per trick to be completed. I can update with the new tricks when they're assigned. 

I'm honestly not sure anyone truly knows what causes bloat. There are so many different theories out there...I also know dogs with empty stomachs who have bloated, and I know plenty of large breed dogs who know how to roll over and it hasn't been an issue..


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

We've been working.  I call this - the dead possum.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I am so in!  I was looking for something to do with Ollie since we are on a forced break from sports for a few months. He will do anything for raw beef and his tug so this will be fun, we'll start working on this tonight!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> I am so in!  I was looking for something to do with Ollie since we are on a forced break from sports for a few months. He will do anything for raw beef and his tug so this will be fun, we'll start working on this tonight!


Awesome! Take some video!!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

hahahahaha Carma is so cute in that last video  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

So we started this yesterday for kicks, just luring & marking. I thought my girl would have a side she prefers, because the lab definitely does, but instead she kept sticking her hips out different directions lol. I suppose I'll have to pick for her today 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Got a quick video, sorry the lightings so bad! I will try to get a better one when we're further along, he learned this much in about 15 minutes... He's got the idea just need to make it quicker!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> Got a quick video, sorry the lightings so bad! I will try to get a better one when we're further along, he learned this much in about 15 minutes... He's got the idea just need to make it quicker!
> 
> Ollie Learning To Play Dead - YouTube


Aw that's awesome! Good boy Ollie!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xtramile (May 21, 2013)

I love the idea! We had already taught Drago to roll over, so our challenge so far has been getting him to stop half way through his roll 

Things normally do not go this well though! This was about ten minutes in to teaching the new command. It is also our first time stringing together a few commands into one cohesive trick. 






We just have to keep at it, clean up into a smoother motion and I am more than pleased


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

If all goes well with the puppy pick-up this weekend we are in! This looks like fun 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carma is learning to play into the dramatics





And Aiden just didn't want all these young pups showing him up with their fancy tricks


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I'm going to give this a try...should be interesting.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

They are doing great and Aiden is a hunk! I hear your new baby in the background wanting in on the action as well


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Crocky said:


> They are doing great and Aiden is a hunk! I hear your new baby in the background wanting in on the action as well


Lol! I was waiting for someone to mention that. She's a jealous little brat.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

How long do make the sessions? I could see a high energy dog getting pretty frustrated quickly with something like flopping over.

*edit*

The last two vids popped up. Did Aden pick up anything from watching Carma or vice versa? Aden in a ham by the way.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

brembo said:


> How long do make the sessions? I could see a high energy dog getting pretty frustrated quickly with something like flopping over.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> The last two vids popped up. Did Aden pick up anything from watching Carma or vice versa? Aden in a ham by the way.


I am also doing the 52 week trick challenge. I taught this trick in about 3 five - ten min sessions, I believe Alexis was about the same. High drive/ energy dogs with a solid free shaping foundation LOVE clicker games. It's mentally exercise for them. I find the more they do, the quicker they pick new things up because they quickly learn to offer behavior and expand on it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Trick challenge this week is Roll Over!

https://vimeo.com/85683750


----------

